# DVD Burner not running (OPC failed)

## there_is_no_spoon

hi

I just bought a Plextor PX-712A. I recompiled k3b with USE=dvdr, started it, made a DVD Data project and tried to burn it. I then got this error:

```

OPC failed. Please try writing speed 1x.

Fatal error at startup: input/output error

```

this even came when I tried to burn at 1x. What isn't working?

debug data from k3b:

```

System

-----------------------

K3b Version:0.11.17 

KDE Version: 3.3.1

QT Version: 3.3.3

growisofs

-----------------------

/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0/cd: engaging DVD-R DAO upon user request...

:-[ PERFORM OPC failed with SK=5h/ASC=2Ch/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error

growisofs comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0/cd -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -use-the-force-luke=dummy -use-the-force-luke=dao -dvd-compat -speed=4 -gui -graft-points -volid movies -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR VERSION 0.11.17 (C) 2003 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -publisher  -preparer K3b - Version 0.11.17 -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-kingb/k3bQ7KMZb.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-kingb/k3bdwflXb.tmp -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 2 -path-list /tmp/kde-kingb/k3bqvKWna.tmp 

```

playing a DVD works fine ...

Thanks

Ben

----------

## pyro-x

I saw this error when today i switched from 2.6.7 to a 2.6.9-nitro4 kernel.

I could read at the k3b site that there were some problems with 2.6.8 kernels... nad i supose they are not fixed in 2.6.9  :Sad: 

Anyway, executing k3b as root as k3b developer suggest worked for me, but i don't really like it.

Cheers

----------

## there_is_no_spoon

hmm, I don't think that's my problem.

it doesn't work on my 2.6.8 gentoo kernel as root, and it doesn't work on knoppix 2.6.6 either. Any other ideas?

----------

## there_is_no_spoon

a small update: it doesn't work on 2.6.9-r4 gentoo kernel either. When I try to burn the DVD manually with growisofs in the console it doesn't start if I dont set the speed, if I set the speed to 2x it goes to around 20%-40% (did two tries) and then it stops (again with an OPC error)

----------

## Kabuto

Check the cdwriter mail list.  'emerge -s rw-tools' to find the URL and go down the page some.  You can search the archives or join the ML and Andy is pretty responsive.

----------

## there_is_no_spoon

hmm, a new update

it seems to work fine with DVD+R, but not with DVD-R, even thogh it should. In the burner properties in k3b it also shows "no DVD-R".

why could this be?

----------

## capisergio

Ok, on first time: sorry for my poor english. I have the same problem, but actually i'm writing DVD-R at 4x with my Plextor 708A. To do it, i had to run k3b with root permission and use incremental writing mode. If you go tu preferences/devices, you'll see that k3b don't detect DAO as writing mode. More info  (if you understand spanish) here. K3b preferences capture: http://servidorftp.homelinux.com/px708.jpg

----------

## gordin

I also have the 712a plextor and got the same error.

This problem is related to grwoisofs, so maybe burning will work with (non GPL) cdrecord-ProDVD. But I have not tested this

On the net there are a couple of entries related to this problem, but no real solution. Finally I found a note at http://www.mail-archive.com/cdwrite%40other.debian.org/msg07122.html.

This is how I solved the problem with gentoo:

```
cd /usr/portage/app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools

ebuild dvd+rw-tools-5.21.4.10.8.ebuild unpack

```

Now the source of dvd+rw-tools is available at /var/gentoo/tmp/portage/dvd+rw-tools-5.21.4.10.8/work/dvd+rw-tools-5.21.4.10.8/

edit growisofs_mmc.cpp

goto line 1214/1215 and change:

```
sperror ("PERFORM OPC",err),

exit(FATAL_START(errno));

```

to

```
sperror ("PERFORM OPC",err);

//exit(FATAL_START(errno));

```

This prevents growisofs to exit after a opc failure (note that if there is a "real" error it will not exit, too)

So this is a very dirty hack.

Please note that a few lines above there is a workaround for the "WRITE PROTECTED" bug with plextor 712a burners. So, if you you know the error code for "PERFORM OPC failed with SK=5h/ASC=2Ch/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error" you can add it there and let us know :-)

Compile and merge the program:

```
ebuild dvd+rw-tools-5.21.4.10.8.ebuild merge

```

Be happy (at least I am ;-)

The error will still be shown during the burn process, but it will not exit and the burning will succeed

Gordin

----------

